
Ask HN: What’s your opinion on Airbnb’s Hypernova? - eyesbear
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;airbnb&#x2F;hypernova
Personally I find it pretty interesting but could really be benefital for sophisticated frontend apps, thoughts?
======
ezekg
Link:
[https://github.com/airbnb/hypernova](https://github.com/airbnb/hypernova)

------
miguelrochefort
You mean Next.js?

